# Doomsdayers Stymied Again...Dow UP 1,080



## WillPower

Thanks, Trump!  MAGA! 

Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing


----------



## Darkwind

The President has very little to do with the rise and fall of the Stock Market.

However, it will be interesting to see if those who were blaming the drop on Trump will now give him credit.


----------



## Meathead

WillPower said:


> Thanks, Trump!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing


Now it's the Obama economy again.


----------



## WillPower

Darkwind said:


> The President has very little to do with the rise and fall of the Stock Market.
> 
> However, it will be interesting to see if those who were blaming the drop on Trump will now give him credit.



This president more than most with the tariffs, shutdown, and Mueller biting his ankles....He started this BOOM and won't let the Fed or anybody else dirtnap it.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

Oh for Christ's sake! The Orange Clown had squadouche to do with the one-off rise today. It's just the fucking bear cleaning out his den for his nap for the next spell!


----------



## g5000

WillPower said:


> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing


QFP

So I guess that Fed interest rate hike wasn't to blame, after all!

It must have been Trump.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Darkwind said:


> The President has very little to do with the rise and fall of the Stock Market.
> 
> However, it will be interesting to see if those who were blaming the drop on Trump will now give him credit.



Yes, but the climate is somewhat based upon certainty/uncertainty, and Trump has not backed down, raising the hopes that the incoming House Democrats will be stymied.


----------



## WillPower

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Oh for Christ's sake! The Orange Clown had squadouche to do with the* one-off rise today*. It's just the fucking bear cleaning out his den for his nap for the next spell!



Wrong, but feel free to show up tomorrow and I'll tell you how wrong you are.....can't wait.


----------



## Mac1958

This place is a HOOT


----------



## WillPower

g5000 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing
> 
> 
> 
> QFP
> 
> So I guess that Fed interest rate hike wasn't to blame, after all!
> 
> It must have been Trump.
Click to expand...


No fool.....the Big Casino decided to stifle the panic attack fostered by the likes of Buffet,, Gates, Zuckerburg, Steyer, Soros and the rest of them and keep the ball rolling.


----------



## TheDude

Things I've learned from progressives:

The fall occurred on Obama's watch, but it was Bush's fault.

Any increase during Obama's tenure had nothing to do with a bounce, as the market had reached rock bottom.  Any increases were because of Obama.

Annual downward trends during Obama's term was because of Bush, or they never happened.

The bull following Trump's election was because of Obama.

The record during Trump's tenure was because of Obama.

The fall during Trump's tenure is because of Trump.

Any increase during Trump's tenure is in-spite of him.


The market doesn't react to adjustments in interest rates, govt. shutdowns or the fact the high was inflated.


----------



## sartre play

Its not funny or fun, lots of people are counting on there 401ks invested in the market to retire on. just like in 08 .& we all know what happened to a lot of people then. a market with wild swings is not a comfort.


----------



## The Purge

I just like to rub it in! China tariffs working dropped tariffs on over 700 items....highest increase in DOW in 7 years....Where is OBOMANATION?....ROTFLMFAO!!


----------



## WillPower

TheDude said:


> Things I've learned from progressives:
> 
> The fall occurred on Obama's watch, but it was Bush's fault.
> 
> Any increase during Obama's tenure had nothing to do with the market reaching rock bottom, it was because of Obama.
> 
> The bull following Trump's election was because of Obama.
> 
> The record during Trump's tenure was because of Obama.
> 
> The fall during Trump's tenure is because of Trump.
> 
> Any increase during Trump's tenure is in-spite of him.
> 
> 
> The market doesn't react to adjustments in interest rates, govt. shutdowns or the fact the high was inflated.



And remember, the Kenyan was playing with zero interest funny-money.  Instead of goosing the economy, that money enabled the Fortune 500 to gobble up smaller companies and buy stock from each other.  Don't let anybody tell you the GOP is in the pocket of the banksters...Barry proved that by indicting absolutely nobody after the derivatives swindles and instead begging the thieves for campaign money.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Largest point gain ever...……..for the DJIA.


----------



## mdk

Thank you Chairman Powell!


----------



## The Purge

Damn, it drops last session 650 pts. And the flag ABNORMALS doing the happy dance and throwing invectives  at the Trump economy....Today NOTHING....perhaps China dropping tariffs on autos from 40 % to 15 % also played on this Trump economy....now fuck those DemonRATS and keep the govt shut down until the FED WORKERS rebel against those assholes for NOT GETTING PAID....all over $5 Billion after them promoting an $8 billion fence in 2014!!!!! PROTECT AMERICAN FAMILIES FIRST!!!!


----------



## The Purge

mdk said:


> Thank you Chairman Powell!


That REALLY IS FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Slyhunter

DOW went down because of the Fed, and up because of Trump.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

You don’t know anything about the stock market


----------



## mdk

The Purge said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Chairman Powell!
> 
> 
> 
> That REALLY IS FUNNY!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bullwinkle

WillPower said:


> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing


I don't thank Trump, but I don't blame him for the drop either.  If a President had that power, the stock market would NEVER drop, ever.  Not being a speculator or stock groupie, all I know is the it is good for America when market confidence is high, and that's the goal.


----------



## Pete7469

Bed wetters are pissed at the public again.

In spite of constant cheer leading for the decline in the media and the shut down, people spent like they haven't in years because no one cares what TV says anymore. They're confident enough to blow a wad on Christmas, because there's no meat puppet faggot keeping vets from visiting monuments.


----------



## The Purge

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You don’t know anything about the stock market


But, better than you who knows nothing about anything but DemonRAT talking points!...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Trump stood firm on the wall.  He can be counted on.


----------



## otto105

He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!


----------



## Papageorgio

So is today Obama’s economy?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

sartre play said:


> Its not funny or fun, lots of people are counting on there 401ks invested in the market to retire on. just like in 08 .& we all know what happened to a lot of people then. a market with wild swings is not a comfort.



It's the nature if the beast, historically it's been proven to ride it out.


----------



## Papageorgio

otto105 said:


> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!



Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Darkwind said:


> The President has very little to do with the rise and fall of the Stock Market.
> 
> However, it will be interesting to see if those who were blaming the drop on Trump will now give him credit.



Will those blaming the drop on the Dem winning the House now give them credit?


----------



## otto105

Today trumpflakes also claimed credit for their leader of the Pet Rock and the Cabbage Patch kids.


----------



## Faun

The Purge said:


> I just like to rub it in! China tariffs working dropped tariffs on over 700 items....highest increase in DOW in 7 years....Where is OBOMANATION?....ROTFLMFAO!!


But wait, you said this market is driven by Democrats winning the House. So now we all see you only meant that is the case when the market goes down. When the market goes up, then you kiss Trump’s ass.

Now I see how that works.


----------



## Penelope

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump stood firm on the wall.  He can be counted on.



So why is Mexico not paying for it?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Tax remittances.


----------



## Penelope

Papageorgio said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
Click to expand...


He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'


----------



## The Purge

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just like to rub it in! China tariffs working dropped tariffs on over 700 items....highest increase in DOW in 7 years....Where is OBOMANATION?....ROTFLMFAO!!
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, you said this market is driven by Democrats winning the House. So now we all see you only meant that is the case when the market goes down. When the market goes up, then you kiss Trump’s ass.
> 
> Now I see how that works.
Click to expand...

How about that...I did  DemonRST TALKING POINT!...ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Penelope said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
Click to expand...

Bwaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaa..Hey you stupid Kunt, here is Al Jazeera Gore in his own fucking words.  I pray every day that you have a meteor land on your stupid peabrain.

50 seconds in  Al Gore Speaks...what Penelopeabrain denies..


yeah, he said I created the internet...same thing bitch..


----------



## Natural Citizen

For friends who don't understand economics, stocks dropped more than bonds. So, they took your pension funds in order to sell some bonds and buy stock with it. That's a major ponzi.

To rebalance end of quarter like that spells really, really bad news. That's weasel stuff. I can't believe you guys are celebrating this. I really can't.


----------



## Faun

andaronjim said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaa..Hey you stupid Kunt, here is Al Jazeera Gore in his own fucking words.  I pray every day that you have a meteor land on your stupid peabrain.
> 
> 50 seconds in  Al Gore Speaks...what Penelopeabrain denies..
> 
> 
> yeah, he said I created the internet...same thing bitch..
Click to expand...

The ignorance on the right never ceases to amaze me. <smh>

No, dumbfuck, “create” does not mean “invent.” 

If I create a painting, does that mean I invented painting?

If Trump’s policies created job growth, does that mean Trump invented John growth?

Our beloved Declaration of Independence states that “all men are created equal,” does that mean all men are invented equal?


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
Click to expand...


Good grief, you nuts claimed Obama owned the economy up until the first down turn in the stock market and you claimed Obama had control over gas prices, I freakin joke back you start peeing your pants, my oh my are you a pansy. Get a  freakin life loser.


----------



## The Purge

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaa..Hey you stupid Kunt, here is Al Jazeera Gore in his own fucking words.  I pray every day that you have a meteor land on your stupid peabrain.
> 
> 50 seconds in  Al Gore Speaks...what Penelopeabrain denies..
> 
> 
> yeah, he said I created the internet...same thing bitch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ignorance on the right never ceases to amaze me. <smh>
> 
> No, dumbfuck, “create” does not mean “invent.”
> 
> If I create a painting, does that mean I invented painting?
> 
> If Trump’s policies created job growth, does that mean Trump invented John growth?
> 
> Our beloved Declaration of Independence states that “all men are created equal,” does that mean all men are invented equal?
Click to expand...

*invent* verb [ T ] (NEW DESIGN) B1 to *design and/or create something that has never been made before: *The first safety razor was*invented* by company founder King C. Gillette in 1903. ... She tried to save face by *inventing*a story about being overseas at the time.

ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Purge

otto105 said:


> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!


Link, or you continue to be a lying piece of shit....waiting!


----------



## NotfooledbyW

g5000, post: 21465560 





g5000 said:


> So I guess that Fed interest rate hike wasn't to blame, after all!



When Trumpo constantly bragged and took credit for every positive economic outcome after January 2017 he had to know that the Fed wouid be raising interest rates. 

The stimulus they produce is over. Is that it. No wonder Trumpo went bankrupt so many times 

So it looks to me that his tax cut plan to stimulate the economy in a growth economy with low unemployment was a very bad decision. 

If those tax cuts were set to boost the economy for 12 months what the hell were they good for over the long run? 

Nothing but increased Federal Debt. 

Another Trumpo disaster.


----------



## Faun

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaa..Hey you stupid Kunt, here is Al Jazeera Gore in his own fucking words.  I pray every day that you have a meteor land on your stupid peabrain.
> 
> 50 seconds in  Al Gore Speaks...what Penelopeabrain denies..
> 
> 
> yeah, he said I created the internet...same thing bitch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ignorance on the right never ceases to amaze me. <smh>
> 
> No, dumbfuck, “create” does not mean “invent.”
> 
> If I create a painting, does that mean I invented painting?
> 
> If Trump’s policies created job growth, does that mean Trump invented John growth?
> 
> Our beloved Declaration of Independence states that “all men are created equal,” does that mean all men are invented equal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *invent* verb [ T ] (NEW DESIGN) B1 to *design and/or create something that has never been made before: *The first safety razor was*invented* by company founder King C. Gillette in 1903. ... She tried to save face by *inventing*a story about being overseas at the time.
> 
> ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, Gore didn’t use the word, “invent.” He used the word, “created.”

*create*

to bring into existence
… God created the heaven and the earth.
— Genesis 1:1 (King James Version)
2a : to invest with a new form, office, or rank
She was created a lieutenant.
b : to produce or bring about by a course of action or behavior
Her arrival created a terrible fuss.
create new jobs​
While you can use “invent” to describe something you created, you can’t use the word “create” to describe something you invent; because “inventing” is a subset of “creating.”

Do they breed you cultists to be this illiterate or do you intentionally bang your head against a wall until you are?


----------



## Crepitus

The Purge said:


> I just like to rub it in! China tariffs working dropped tariffs on over 700 items....highest increase in DOW in 7 years....Where is OBOMANATION?....ROTFLMFAO!!


Lol, he and his idiot minions managed to keep their mouths shut for a change.


----------



## depotoo

Might as well have-

BLITZER: I want to get to some of those substantive, domestic and international issues in a minute, but let’s just wrap up a little bit of the politics right now. Why should Democrats looking at the Democratic nomination — the process, support you instead of Bill Bradley, a friend of yours, a former colleague in the Senate? What do you have to bring to this that he doesn’t necessarily bring to this process?

GORE: Well, I will be — I’ll be offering my vision when my campaign begins, and it’ll be comprehensive and sweeping, and I hope that it’ll be compelling enough to draw people toward it. I feel that it will be.

But it will emerge from my dialogue with the American people. I’ve traveled to every part of this country during the last six years. *During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet.* I took the initiative in moving forward a whole range of initiatives that have proven to be important to our country’s economic growth, environmental protection, improvements in our educational system.




Penelope said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> Might as well have-
> 
> BLITZER: I want to get to some of those substantive, domestic and international issues in a minute, but let’s just wrap up a little bit of the politics right now. Why should Democrats looking at the Democratic nomination — the process, support you instead of Bill Bradley, a friend of yours, a former colleague in the Senate? What do you have to bring to this that he doesn’t necessarily bring to this process?
> 
> GORE: Well, I will be — I’ll be offering my vision when my campaign begins, and it’ll be comprehensive and sweeping, and I hope that it’ll be compelling enough to draw people toward it. I feel that it will be.
> 
> But it will emerge from my dialogue with the American people. I’ve traveled to every part of this country during the last six years. *During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet.* I took the initiative in moving forward a whole range of initiatives that have proven to be important to our country’s economic growth, environmental protection, improvements in our educational system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Great, more proof that conservatives are illiterate.

So _*all men are invented equal,*_ isn’t that right, rube? After all, that’s what the Declaration of Independence might as well have stated.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Who are these people bailing into the market? Dont they know its worse market since the Great Depression?


----------



## depotoo

Lol, seriously? 
Notice the word ‘create ‘ in there-
Invent-
verb (used with object) to originate or create as a product of one's own ingenuity, experimentation, or contrivance: to invent the telegraph. to produce or create with the imagination: to invent a story.


Faun said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well have-
> 
> BLITZER: I want to get to some of those substantive, domestic and international issues in a minute, but let’s just wrap up a little bit of the politics right now. Why should Democrats looking at the Democratic nomination — the process, support you instead of Bill Bradley, a friend of yours, a former colleague in the Senate? What do you have to bring to this that he doesn’t necessarily bring to this process?
> 
> GORE: Well, I will be — I’ll be offering my vision when my campaign begins, and it’ll be comprehensive and sweeping, and I hope that it’ll be compelling enough to draw people toward it. I feel that it will be.
> 
> But it will emerge from my dialogue with the American people. I’ve traveled to every part of this country during the last six years. *During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet.* I took the initiative in moving forward a whole range of initiatives that have proven to be important to our country’s economic growth, environmental protection, improvements in our educational system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, more proof that conservatives are illiterate.
> 
> So _*all men are invented equal,*_ isn’t that right, rube? After all, that’s what the Declaration of Independence might as well have stated.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> Lol, seriously?
> Notice the word ‘create ‘ in there-
> Invent-
> verb (used with object) to originate or create as a product of one's own ingenuity, experimentation, or contrivance: to invent the telegraph. to produce or create with the imagination: to invent a story.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well have-
> 
> BLITZER: I want to get to some of those substantive, domestic and international issues in a minute, but let’s just wrap up a little bit of the politics right now. Why should Democrats looking at the Democratic nomination — the process, support you instead of Bill Bradley, a friend of yours, a former colleague in the Senate? What do you have to bring to this that he doesn’t necessarily bring to this process?
> 
> GORE: Well, I will be — I’ll be offering my vision when my campaign begins, and it’ll be comprehensive and sweeping, and I hope that it’ll be compelling enough to draw people toward it. I feel that it will be.
> 
> But it will emerge from my dialogue with the American people. I’ve traveled to every part of this country during the last six years. *During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet.* I took the initiative in moving forward a whole range of initiatives that have proven to be important to our country’s economic growth, environmental protection, improvements in our educational system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed credit for inventing sliced bread today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, more proof that conservatives are illiterate.
> 
> So _*all men are invented equal,*_ isn’t that right, rube? After all, that’s what the Declaration of Independence might as well have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

So “all men are invented equal”. You’re claiming that “might as well” be in the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Weatherman2020

The Purge said:


> I just like to rub it in! China tariffs working dropped tariffs on over 700 items....highest increase in DOW in 7 years....Where is OBOMANATION?....ROTFLMFAO!!


Belated Obama Dow surge follows belated Trump stock slump!


----------



## depotoo

Honey, read the dictionary definition. Here’s some more help-

Invent is a synonym of create. As verbs the difference between invent and create is that invent is to design a new process or mechanism while create is to put into existence. As an adjective create is (archaic) created, resulting from creation



Faun said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, seriously?
> Notice the word ‘create ‘ in there-
> Invent-
> verb (used with object) to originate or create as a product of one's own ingenuity, experimentation, or contrivance: to invent the telegraph. to produce or create with the imagination: to invent a story.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well have-
> 
> BLITZER: I want to get to some of those substantive, domestic and international issues in a minute, but let’s just wrap up a little bit of the politics right now. Why should Democrats looking at the Democratic nomination — the process, support you instead of Bill Bradley, a friend of yours, a former colleague in the Senate? What do you have to bring to this that he doesn’t necessarily bring to this process?
> 
> GORE: Well, I will be — I’ll be offering my vision when my campaign begins, and it’ll be comprehensive and sweeping, and I hope that it’ll be compelling enough to draw people toward it. I feel that it will be.
> 
> But it will emerge from my dialogue with the American people. I’ve traveled to every part of this country during the last six years. *During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet.* I took the initiative in moving forward a whole range of initiatives that have proven to be important to our country’s economic growth, environmental protection, improvements in our educational system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, more proof that conservatives are illiterate.
> 
> So _*all men are invented equal,*_ isn’t that right, rube? After all, that’s what the Declaration of Independence might as well have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So “all men are invented equal”. You’re claiming that “might as well” be in the Declaration of Independence.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> Honey, read the dictionary definition. Here’s some more help-
> 
> Invent is a synonym of create. As verbs the difference between invent and create is that invent is to design a new process or mechanism while create is to put into existence. As an adjective create is (archaic) created, resulting from creation
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, seriously?
> Notice the word ‘create ‘ in there-
> Invent-
> verb (used with object) to originate or create as a product of one's own ingenuity, experimentation, or contrivance: to invent the telegraph. to produce or create with the imagination: to invent a story.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well have-
> 
> BLITZER: I want to get to some of those substantive, domestic and international issues in a minute, but let’s just wrap up a little bit of the politics right now. Why should Democrats looking at the Democratic nomination — the process, support you instead of Bill Bradley, a friend of yours, a former colleague in the Senate? What do you have to bring to this that he doesn’t necessarily bring to this process?
> 
> GORE: Well, I will be — I’ll be offering my vision when my campaign begins, and it’ll be comprehensive and sweeping, and I hope that it’ll be compelling enough to draw people toward it. I feel that it will be.
> 
> But it will emerge from my dialogue with the American people. I’ve traveled to every part of this country during the last six years. *During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet.* I took the initiative in moving forward a whole range of initiatives that have proven to be important to our country’s economic growth, environmental protection, improvements in our educational system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, more proof that conservatives are illiterate.
> 
> So _*all men are invented equal,*_ isn’t that right, rube? After all, that’s what the Declaration of Independence might as well have stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So “all men are invented equal”. You’re claiming that “might as well” be in the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Rube, do ya think I didn’t notice you posted the definition for the word, “invent,” when Gore used the word, “created?” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And again, according to you, the DoI might as well read, “all men are invented equal.” How the fuck does that make sense to you??


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

The Purge said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know anything about the stock market
> 
> 
> 
> But, better than you who knows nothing about anything but DemonRAT talking points!...
Click to expand...


I’m not a Democrat so why would a parrot democratic talking points? Furthermore, I have an MBA and I’m well-versed in the market, which is why your post amuses me


----------



## 007

And President Trump doesn't even have the FEDS pumping $85,000,000,000.00 a month into the stock market like the kenyan did.


----------



## 007

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know anything about the stock market
> 
> 
> 
> But, better than you who knows nothing about anything but DemonRAT talking points!...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not a Democrat so why would a parrot democratic talking points? Furthermore, I have an MBA and I’m well-versed in the market, which is why your post amuses me
Click to expand...

Looks like you do a little lifting too... so do I.


----------



## MarathonMike

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaa..Hey you stupid Kunt, here is Al Jazeera Gore in his own fucking words.  I pray every day that you have a meteor land on your stupid peabrain.
> 
> 50 seconds in  Al Gore Speaks...what Penelopeabrain denies..
> 
> 
> yeah, he said I created the internet...same thing bitch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ignorance on the right never ceases to amaze me. <smh>
> 
> No, dumbfuck, “create” does not mean “invent.”
> 
> If I create a painting, does that mean I invented painting?
> 
> If Trump’s policies created job growth, does that mean Trump invented John growth?
> 
> Our beloved Declaration of Independence states that “all men are created equal,” does that mean all men are invented equal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *invent* verb [ T ] (NEW DESIGN) B1 to *design and/or create something that has never been made before: *The first safety razor was*invented* by company founder King C. Gillette in 1903. ... She tried to save face by *inventing*a story about being overseas at the time.
> 
> ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Gore didn’t use the word, “invent.” He used the word, “created.”
> 
> *create*
> 
> to bring into existence
> … God created the heaven and the earth.
> — Genesis 1:1 (King James Version)
> 2a : to invest with a new form, office, or rank
> She was created a lieutenant.
> b : to produce or bring about by a course of action or behavior
> Her arrival created a terrible fuss.
> create new jobs​
> While you can use “invent” to describe something you created, you can’t use the word “create” to describe something you invent; because “inventing” is a subset of “creating.”
> 
> Do they breed you cultists to be this illiterate or do you intentionally bang your head against a wall until you are?
Click to expand...

That is a bunch of English Professor minutia that does not change Al Gore's profoundly absurd claim. Whether he said he 'invented' or 'created' the internet, it would be equally ridiculous.


----------



## deanrd

Obviously, it’s because Democrats won the house.


----------



## Penelope

007 said:


> And President Trump doesn't even have the FEDS pumping $85,000,000,000.00 a month into the stock market like the kenyan did.



No he just gave them a huge tax cut to pour millions in stock buybacks.  That is all he did and took away all regulations  on businesses, free to pollute, free to do whatever you want.


----------



## Darkwind

Golfing Gator said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President has very little to do with the rise and fall of the Stock Market.
> 
> However, it will be interesting to see if those who were blaming the drop on Trump will now give him credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will those blaming the drop on the Dem winning the House now give them credit?
Click to expand...

So, both sides play this stupid game.

None of them will care as long as they get their talking points in.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is Al Gore’s claim it came right after he invented the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaa..Hey you stupid Kunt, here is Al Jazeera Gore in his own fucking words.  I pray every day that you have a meteor land on your stupid peabrain.
> 
> 50 seconds in  Al Gore Speaks...what Penelopeabrain denies..
> 
> 
> yeah, he said I created the internet...same thing bitch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ignorance on the right never ceases to amaze me. <smh>
> 
> No, dumbfuck, “create” does not mean “invent.”
> 
> If I create a painting, does that mean I invented painting?
> 
> If Trump’s policies created job growth, does that mean Trump invented John growth?
> 
> Our beloved Declaration of Independence states that “all men are created equal,” does that mean all men are invented equal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *invent* verb [ T ] (NEW DESIGN) B1 to *design and/or create something that has never been made before: *The first safety razor was*invented* by company founder King C. Gillette in 1903. ... She tried to save face by *inventing*a story about being overseas at the time.
> 
> ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Gore didn’t use the word, “invent.” He used the word, “created.”
> 
> *create*
> 
> to bring into existence
> … God created the heaven and the earth.
> — Genesis 1:1 (King James Version)
> 2a : to invest with a new form, office, or rank
> She was created a lieutenant.
> b : to produce or bring about by a course of action or behavior
> Her arrival created a terrible fuss.
> create new jobs​
> While you can use “invent” to describe something you created, you can’t use the word “create” to describe something you invent; because “inventing” is a subset of “creating.”
> 
> Do they breed you cultists to be this illiterate or do you intentionally bang your head against a wall until you are?
Click to expand...

So Al Jazeera Gore thinks himself a god, like Obama did?  And you fuckers are their slaves?


----------



## iceberg

WillPower said:


> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing


so we had a great day at the end of a shitty year and this is MAGA?

can we let things play out and stop declaring victory or defeat on a play by play basis?

oooo - down 360 in pre-market trading. wonder if he'll come back and go WHEEE LOOK AT US GO again for this one.


----------



## The Purge

Penelope said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And President Trump doesn't even have the FEDS pumping $85,000,000,000.00 a month into the stock market like the kenyan did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he just gave them a huge tax cut to pour millions in stock buybacks.  That is all he did and took away all regulations  on businesses, free to pollute, free to do whatever you want.
Click to expand...

He also did....


----------



## iceberg

Dow set to tumble Thursday after biggest point gain in history - CNN

down 410 in pre-market.

are we still celebrating MAGA???


----------



## Brain357

WillPower said:


> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing


Did the fed lower rates?


----------



## bullwinkle

Brain357 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing
> 
> 
> 
> Did the fed lower rates?
Click to expand...

If the Feds increase rates, will my savings and CD's interest increase?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

The Purge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And President Trump doesn't even have the FEDS pumping $85,000,000,000.00 a month into the stock market like the kenyan did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he just gave them a huge tax cut to pour millions in stock buybacks.  That is all he did and took away all regulations  on businesses, free to pollute, free to do whatever you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also did....
Click to expand...

What is worse, is President Trump won't get the Nobel Peace Prize for bringing peace to the world.  How many rockets have flown over Japan of late?  The "Prize" is a worthless peace of shit, as we saw when the 1/2 white faggot got it, and then put the middle east on fire..


----------



## The Purge

The ABNORMALS used to MARCH for PEACE....not so much anymore...in fact NEVER since Trump became THEIR PRESIDENT.....HYPOCRISY MUCH, ABNORMALS???


----------



## Bad Dad

Darkwind said:


> The President has very little to do with the rise and fall of the Stock Market.
> 
> However, it will be interesting to see if those who were blaming the drop on Trump will now give him credit.



For me, it became Trump's economy when he changed it.  When the tax cuts came and the trade wars came it was all his.  Trump himself has been taking credit for the market.  He doesn't take credit for the fed even though he picked his team but he has taken credit for the market.  So, enjoy the win.


----------



## Faun

MarathonMike said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He never said he invented the internet.  Can't you guys get anything right.
> FALSE: Al Gore Said 'I Invented the Internet'
> 
> 
> 
> Bwaaahhhaaaaaahhaaaa..Hey you stupid Kunt, here is Al Jazeera Gore in his own fucking words.  I pray every day that you have a meteor land on your stupid peabrain.
> 
> 50 seconds in  Al Gore Speaks...what Penelopeabrain denies..
> 
> 
> yeah, he said I created the internet...same thing bitch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ignorance on the right never ceases to amaze me. <smh>
> 
> No, dumbfuck, “create” does not mean “invent.”
> 
> If I create a painting, does that mean I invented painting?
> 
> If Trump’s policies created job growth, does that mean Trump invented John growth?
> 
> Our beloved Declaration of Independence states that “all men are created equal,” does that mean all men are invented equal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *invent* verb [ T ] (NEW DESIGN) B1 to *design and/or create something that has never been made before: *The first safety razor was*invented* by company founder King C. Gillette in 1903. ... She tried to save face by *inventing*a story about being overseas at the time.
> 
> ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Gore didn’t use the word, “invent.” He used the word, “created.”
> 
> *create*
> 
> to bring into existence
> … God created the heaven and the earth.
> — Genesis 1:1 (King James Version)
> 2a : to invest with a new form, office, or rank
> She was created a lieutenant.
> b : to produce or bring about by a course of action or behavior
> Her arrival created a terrible fuss.
> create new jobs​
> While you can use “invent” to describe something you created, you can’t use the word “create” to describe something you invent; because “inventing” is a subset of “creating.”
> 
> Do they breed you cultists to be this illiterate or do you intentionally bang your head against a wall until you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bunch of English Professor minutia that does not change Al Gore's profoundly absurd claim. Whether he said he 'invented' or 'created' the internet, it would be equally ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Nope, not ridiculous. He was accurate in that he sponsored and passed legislation which helped foster it...

_Here is the definitive statement on Gore's involvement in "inventing" the Internet, from the guys who really did:

****************************************************************************
Al Gore and the Internet

By Robert Kahn and Vinton Cerf

Al Gore was the first political leader to recognize the importance of the Internet and to promote and support its development.

more..._​


----------



## NightFox

iceberg said:


> Dow set to tumble Thursday after biggest point gain in history - CNN
> 
> down 410 in pre-market.
> 
> are we still celebrating MAGA???



LOL!

Wednesday DJIA  up 1,086 points , TRUMP WINNING AGAIN !!!!
Thursday DJIA down 1,086 points, FUCKING OBAMA !!!!!


----------



## iceberg

NightFox said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow set to tumble Thursday after biggest point gain in history - CNN
> 
> down 410 in pre-market.
> 
> are we still celebrating MAGA???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Wednesday DJIA  up 1,086 points , TRUMP WINNING AGAIN !!!!
> Thursday DJIA down 1,086 points, FUCKING OBAMA !!!!!
Click to expand...

yep. all this victory/doom of the moment stuff is always fleeting and always going to backfire.

market open - down 360 points.


----------



## Slyhunter

The Fed sabotaged Trumps economy.


----------



## WillPower

iceberg said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing
> 
> 
> 
> so we had a great day at the end of a shitty year and this is MAGA?
> 
> can we let things play out and stop declaring victory or defeat on a play by play basis?
> 
> oooo - down 360 in pre-market trading. wonder if he'll come back and go WHEEE LOOK AT US GO again for this one.
Click to expand...


Hey shithead....is the day over yet?  You and your traitorous little commie pals go ahead and root for failure....we Americans expect success now that we have a real president.


----------



## iceberg

WillPower said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing
> 
> 
> 
> so we had a great day at the end of a shitty year and this is MAGA?
> 
> can we let things play out and stop declaring victory or defeat on a play by play basis?
> 
> oooo - down 360 in pre-market trading. wonder if he'll come back and go WHEEE LOOK AT US GO again for this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey shithead....is the day over yet?  You and your traitorous little commie pals go ahead and root for failure....we Americans expect success now that we have a real president.
Click to expand...

who's rooting for failure? i have $$$ i'm losing when the market is doing this so i'm very much against it to be honest. but to get all happy when you gain 1000 points but are still down 7 1/2% over the year is just knee jerk reaction to me.

no the day isn't over. i hope it does go up. but i won't start dancing and going YAY TRUMP when i'm still around 8% off this year over last in my investments and call that some pyrrhic victory.

down 380 and it sucks.

it also doesn't have near as much to do with trump (or obama) as it does the feds. but hey - pin the victory where you must and divert the loss where you have to to keep the emo faith going.


----------



## WillPower

iceberg said:


> no the day isn't over. i hope it does go up. but i won't start dancing and going YAY TRUMP when i'm still around 8% off this year over last in my investments and call that some pyrrhic victory.
> 
> down 380 and it sucks.
> 
> it also doesn't have near as much to do with trump (or obama) as it does the feds. but hey - pin the victory where you must and divert the loss where you have to to keep the emo faith going.



Bullshit...you're busted, you're vermin.


----------



## iceberg

WillPower said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the day isn't over. i hope it does go up. but i won't start dancing and going YAY TRUMP when i'm still around 8% off this year over last in my investments and call that some pyrrhic victory.
> 
> down 380 and it sucks.
> 
> it also doesn't have near as much to do with trump (or obama) as it does the feds. but hey - pin the victory where you must and divert the loss where you have to to keep the emo faith going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit...you're busted, you're vermin.
Click to expand...

you're a fucking pom pom waving moron.

bye.


----------



## NightFox

iceberg said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the day isn't over. i hope it does go up. but i won't start dancing and going YAY TRUMP when i'm still around 8% off this year over last in my investments and call that some pyrrhic victory.
> 
> down 380 and it sucks.
> 
> it also doesn't have near as much to do with trump (or obama) as it does the feds. but hey - pin the victory where you must and divert the loss where you have to to keep the emo faith going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit...you're busted, you're vermin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're a fucking pom pom waving moron.
> 
> bye.
Click to expand...



Another day
Another lesson on why it doesn't pay to argue with an idiot 

"_Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience._"* -- George Carlin*


----------



## WillPower

iceberg said:


> you're a fucking pom pom waving moron.
> 
> bye.



ESAD rat.


----------



## WillPower

NightFox said:


> Another day
> Another lesson on why it doesn't pay to argue with an idiot
> 
> "_Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience._"* -- George Carlin*



When a rat calls himself a fox ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## iceberg

NightFox said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the day isn't over. i hope it does go up. but i won't start dancing and going YAY TRUMP when i'm still around 8% off this year over last in my investments and call that some pyrrhic victory.
> 
> down 380 and it sucks.
> 
> it also doesn't have near as much to do with trump (or obama) as it does the feds. but hey - pin the victory where you must and divert the loss where you have to to keep the emo faith going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit...you're busted, you're vermin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're a fucking pom pom waving moron.
> 
> bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another day
> Another lesson on why it doesn't pay to argue with an idiot
> 
> "_Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience._"* -- George Carlin*
Click to expand...

not much of an argument really. just pointing out how useless it is to watch the market and go WE WIN on a good day when you've ignored so many bad.


----------



## NightFox

iceberg said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the day isn't over. i hope it does go up. but i won't start dancing and going YAY TRUMP when i'm still around 8% off this year over last in my investments and call that some pyrrhic victory.
> 
> down 380 and it sucks.
> 
> it also doesn't have near as much to do with trump (or obama) as it does the feds. but hey - pin the victory where you must and divert the loss where you have to to keep the emo faith going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit...you're busted, you're vermin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're a fucking pom pom waving moron.
> 
> bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another day
> Another lesson on why it doesn't pay to argue with an idiot
> 
> "_Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience._"* -- George Carlin*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much of an argument really. just pointing out how useless it is to watch the market and go WE WIN on a good day when you've ignored so many bad.
Click to expand...


Fair enough BUT as you've just witnessed, pointing out the obvious to an idiot doesn't work out any better than arguing with one.


----------



## Brain357

Stocks down again.  The fed must have done something cause it’s definitely not erratic trump policy.


----------



## iceberg

NightFox said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the day isn't over. i hope it does go up. but i won't start dancing and going YAY TRUMP when i'm still around 8% off this year over last in my investments and call that some pyrrhic victory.
> 
> down 380 and it sucks.
> 
> it also doesn't have near as much to do with trump (or obama) as it does the feds. but hey - pin the victory where you must and divert the loss where you have to to keep the emo faith going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit...you're busted, you're vermin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're a fucking pom pom waving moron.
> 
> bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another day
> Another lesson on why it doesn't pay to argue with an idiot
> 
> "_Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience._"* -- George Carlin*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much of an argument really. just pointing out how useless it is to watch the market and go WE WIN on a good day when you've ignored so many bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough BUT as you've just witnessed, pointing out the obvious to an idiot doesn't work out any better than arguing with one.
Click to expand...

i see stupid people.

they don't even realize they're stupid...


----------



## Lesh

This is what is often called a "suckers rally".

Hopefully I'm wrong


----------



## Erinwltr

*Dow tumbles after biggest point gain in history*



By David Goldman, CNN Business



Updated 9:44 AM ET, Thu December 27, 2018
Dow tumbles after biggest point gain in history - CNN


----------



## Natural Citizen

Lesh said:


> This is what is often called a "suckers rally".
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong



That's precisley what we just had.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillPower said:


> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing


Aaannnddd.....boom!
500 down in the first hour.


----------



## Corodon

The DOW is down 500 points!

Ha! Democrats ahead!


----------



## my2¢

I think it went up because Trump was in the war zone.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Why the stock market is so worried about corporate America


----------



## WillPower

No better example of the leftists' hatred of America than watching them cheer a stock market decline.....and an even better example of how little they know about how our economy works....why do we let this trash vote?  Time to bring back the loyalty oath and literacy test to be given a ballot.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Corodon said:


> The DOW is down 500 points!
> 
> Ha! Democrats ahead!



No. The dopey OP is a fool.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Penelope said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And President Trump doesn't even have the FEDS pumping $85,000,000,000.00 a month into the stock market like the kenyan did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he just gave them a huge tax cut to pour millions in stock buybacks.  That is all he did and took away all regulations  on businesses, free to pollute, free to do whatever you want.
Click to expand...


*No he just gave them a huge tax cut to pour millions in stock buybacks.*

Letting people and corporations keep more of their own money? Bastard!

*and took away all regulations*

Bullshit.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillPower said:


> No better example of the leftists' hatred of America than watching them cheer a stock market decline.....and an even better example of how little they know about how our economy works....why do we let this trash vote?  Time to bring back the loyalty oath and literacy test to be given a ballot.





WillPower said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ's sake! The Orange Clown had squadouche to do with the* one-off rise today*. It's just the fucking bear cleaning out his den for his nap for the next spell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, but feel free to show up tomorrow and I'll tell you how wrong you are.....can't wait.
Click to expand...

Tell us about the economy, professor.


----------



## WillPower

Hutch Starskey said:


> Corodon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOW is down 500 points!
> 
> Ha! Democrats ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The dopey OP is a fool.
Click to expand...


Aw, another commie punk starts chirping....eat your kale and STFU, homo.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WillPower said:


> No better example of the leftists' hatred of America than watching them cheer a stock market decline.....and an even better example of how little they know about how our economy works....why do we let this trash vote?  Time to bring back the loyalty oath and literacy test to be given a ballot.



You are the moron that started the thread giving Trump all the credit for the rising market yesterday...now you are talking shit about people?

are you really this self unaware or are you just a troll?


----------



## g5000

WillPower said:


> *Doomsdayers Stymied Again...Dow UP 1,080*


Dead cat bounce.


----------



## WillPower

Golfing Gator said:


> You are the moron that started the thread giving Trump all the credit for the rising market yesterday...now you are talking shit about people?
> 
> are you really this self unaware or are you just a troll?



You better PM Siete and apologize for trashing him yesterday....maybe meet at a Motel 6 over a quart of Ben and Jerry's.


----------



## Lesh

Lesh said:


> This is what is often called a "suckers rally".
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong





WillPower said:


> No better example of the leftists' hatred of America than watching them cheer a stock market decline.....and an even better example of how little they know about how our economy works....why do we let this trash vote? Time to bring back the loyalty oath and literacy test to be given a ballot



Huh?


----------



## WillPower

g5000 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doomsdayers Stymied Again...Dow UP 1,080*
> 
> 
> 
> Dead cat bounce.
Click to expand...


gggg5000 googles tough guy lingo.


----------



## Issa

WillPower said:


> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing


Can you update us please ?


----------



## Natural Citizen

WillPower said:


> No better example of the leftists' hatred of America than watching them cheer a stock market decline.....and an even better example of how little they know about how our economy works....why do we let this trash vote?  Time to bring back the loyalty oath and literacy test to be given a ballot.



Everyone is laughing at you.


----------



## Erinwltr

WillPower said:


> No better example of the leftists' hatred of America than watching them cheer a stock market decline.....and an even better example of how little they know about how our economy works....why do we let this trash vote?  Time to bring back the loyalty oath and literacy test to be given a ballot.


You got bitch slapped.


----------



## WillPower

Issa said:


> Can you update us please ?



Sure thing...you're still a loser....you're welcome.


----------



## Mac1958

It still blows my mind that partisans jump on one day's market activity as if it means something.


----------



## g5000

WillPower said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doomsdayers Stymied Again...Dow UP 1,080*
> 
> 
> 
> Dead cat bounce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gggg5000 googles tough guy lingo.
Click to expand...

Just because you never heard that phrase before doesn't mean no one else has, retard.

You're just like Trump in that way.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Darkwind said:


> The President has very little to do with the rise and fall of the Stock Market.
> 
> However, it will be interesting to see if those who were blaming the drop on Trump will now give him credit.




In this case the rebound is in anticipation of Trump removing Powell. When that doesn't happen, there could be a reaction.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Oh for Christ's sake! The Orange Clown had squadouche to do with the one-off rise today. It's just the fucking bear cleaning out his den for his nap for the next spell!




But everything to do with the drop, eh Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008

g5000 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing
> 
> 
> 
> QFP
> 
> So I guess that Fed interest rate hike wasn't to blame, after all!
> 
> It must have been Trump.
Click to expand...



Sadly it was. The rebound is based on the rumor that Trump would fire Powell. 

Trump won't, not even sure he could, so the Wall Street boys will react badly when that becomes clear.


----------



## NightFox

Mac1958 said:


> It still blows my mind that partisans jump on one day's market activity as if it means something.



Yeah, you'd think they'd utilize something more predictable, like for example....

SUN RISES AGAIN THIS MORNING ! *TRUMP WINNING* ! *MAGA !*
SUN WENT DOWN ! *FUCKING DEMOCRATS* ! *OBAMA SUCKS ! 
*
Would make about as much sense and facilitate post recycling.


----------



## sartre play

bullwinkle said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing
> 
> 
> 
> Did the fed lower rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Feds increase rates, will my savings and CD's interest increase?
Click to expand...

YES.


----------



## Erinwltr

WillPower said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you update us please ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing...you're still a loser....you're welcome.
Click to expand...

Another bitch slap for ya.  But don't worry, the market will bounce back soon enough.  How about telling us when...


----------



## WillPower

Mac1958 said:


> It still blows my mind that partisans jump on one day's market activity as if it means something.



Nobody did....few here understand how the market works better than I do...The point of the OP was to laugh at those hating and trying to doom the Trump economy and chortling about it slamming them in the face with a record day.  Wall Street is schizophrenic trying to deal with the new IT and AI aspects of what's coming down the road.  You leftists are being left behind and will soon be competing with Juan and Juanita for gardening/maid jobs.


----------



## WillPower

Erinwltr said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you update us please ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing...you're still a loser....you're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another bitch slap for ya.  But don't worry, the market will bounce back soon enough.  How about telling us when...
Click to expand...


What you think is funny tells us all we need to know about you.....you think women getting hit is funny....sick fuck.


----------



## Mac1958

NightFox said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still blows my mind that partisans jump on one day's market activity as if it means something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you'd think they'd utilize something more predictable, like for example....
> 
> SUN RISES AGAIN THIS MORNING ! *TRUMP WINNING* ! *MAGA !*
> SUN WENT DOWN ! *FUCKING DEMOCRATS* ! *OBAMA SUCKS !
> *
> Would make about as much sense and facilitate post recycling.
Click to expand...

I don't know if they mean to be taken seriously or if they're just goofing around.

Kinda hopeful it's the latter.
.


----------



## Natural Citizen

WillPower said:


> few here understand how the market works better than I do.


----------



## Mac1958

WillPower said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still blows my mind that partisans jump on one day's market activity as if it means something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody did....few here understand how the market works better than I do...The point of the OP was to laugh at those hating and trying to doom the Trump economy and chortling about it slamming them in the face with a record day.  Wall Street is schizophrenic trying to deal with the new IT and AI aspects of what's coming down the road.  You leftists are being left behind and will soon be competing with Juan and Juanita for gardening/maid jobs.
Click to expand...

It's my profession.  Try this crap on someone else.
.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WillPower said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the moron that started the thread giving Trump all the credit for the rising market yesterday...now you are talking shit about people?
> 
> are you really this self unaware or are you just a troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better PM Siete and apologize for trashing him yesterday....maybe meet at a Motel 6 over a quart of Ben and Jerry's.
Click to expand...


Why would I do that, a partisan sheep is a partisan sheep...it does not matter to me which sheep pen you live in


----------



## Erinwltr

WillPower said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you update us please ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing...you're still a loser....you're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another bitch slap for ya.  But don't worry, the market will bounce back soon enough.  How about telling us when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you think is funny tells us all we need to know about you.....you think women getting hit is funny....sick fuck.
Click to expand...

Relax Nancy Pants, sure thing.  You're just pissed that everyone is calling you out on being a nasty, hateful SOB in your OP.


----------



## WillPower

Mac1958 said:


> It's my profession.  Try this crap on someone else.
> .



You're here all day...some profession....GFY boy.


----------



## Mac1958

WillPower said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my profession.  Try this crap on someone else.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're here all day...some profession....GFY boy.
Click to expand...

Trading as we speak.

You're out of your league.  Try someone else.
.


----------



## WillPower

Mac1958 said:


> Trading as we speak.
> 
> You're out of your league.  Try someone else.
> .



Trading what...baseball cards?  you ain't fooling anybody, comrade...and that stale old gum will rot the last of your good toofs.


----------



## g5000

WillPower said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trading as we speak.
> 
> You're out of your league.  Try someone else.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trading what...baseball cards?  you ain't fooling anybody, comrade.
Click to expand...

I am actually starting to feel sorry for you.

In a "know not what they do" kind of way.


----------



## Mac1958

WillPower said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trading as we speak.
> 
> You're out of your league.  Try someone else.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trading what...baseball cards?  you ain't fooling anybody, comrade...and that stale old gum will rot the last of your good toofs.
Click to expand...

Okay, Mr. Stock Market.  Looking forward to your educated posts.

Cause few know the market like you, 'n stuff.


.


----------



## WillPower

g5000 said:


> I am actually starting to feel sorry for you.
> 
> In a "know not what they do" kind of way.



You're a fag...not interested in your "feelings".....I suggest you chug a bottle of turpentine and see what's next.


----------



## Mac1958

g5000 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trading as we speak.
> 
> You're out of your league.  Try someone else.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trading what...baseball cards?  you ain't fooling anybody, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually starting to feel sorry for you.
> 
> In a "know not what they do" kind of way.
Click to expand...

But few know the market like him.

I hope you're taking notes!
.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

WillPower said:


> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing




LOLOLOLOL!

It was a Sucker's Bump.  Down 400+ points as of right now.
.
.
.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Penelope said:


> That is all he did and took away all regulations  on businesses, free to pollute, free to do whatever you want.



There are no regulations on businesses?

Who is polluting, by the way?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillPower said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still blows my mind that partisans jump on one day's market activity as if it means something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody did....few here understand how the market works better than I do...The point of the OP was to laugh at those hating and trying to doom the Trump economy and chortling about it slamming them in the face with a record day.  Wall Street is schizophrenic trying to deal with the new IT and AI aspects of what's coming down the road.  You leftists are being left behind and will soon be competing with Juan and Juanita for gardening/maid jobs.
Click to expand...




WillPower said:


> ....few here understand how the market works better than I do...


----------



## Mac1958

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still blows my mind that partisans jump on one day's market activity as if it means something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody did....few here understand how the market works better than I do...The point of the OP was to laugh at those hating and trying to doom the Trump economy and chortling about it slamming them in the face with a record day.  Wall Street is schizophrenic trying to deal with the new IT and AI aspects of what's coming down the road.  You leftists are being left behind and will soon be competing with Juan and Juanita for gardening/maid jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....few here understand how the market works better than I do...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The market expert had never heard the term "dead cat bounce" before.

Too funny.
.


----------



## SNAFUBARIFIC

Lib Handbook, page 43 "If the stock market plunges, it's Trump's fault.  If the stock market rises, it just had to be because of Obama!!!

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## WillPower

Mac1958 said:


> The market expert had never heard the term "dead cat bounce" before.
> 
> Too funny.
> .



Never heard "dead cat bounce" before?....you sure about that, Gekko?  

BTW, nobody wants your Barry Bonds (get it? Bonds) cards....he juiced, speaking of which maybe you should open a lemonade stand and sell a glass for a nickel and the antidote for a dollar...why not, you make people sick here all day long.


----------



## Mac1958

WillPower said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market expert had never heard the term "dead cat bounce" before.
> 
> Too funny.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard "dead cat bounce" before?....you sure about that, Gekko?
> 
> BTW, nobody wants your Barry Bonds (get it? Bonds) cards....he juiced, speaking of which maybe you should open a lemonade stand and sell a glass for a nickel and the antidote for a dollar...why not, you make people sick here all day long.
Click to expand...


.


----------



## WillPower

WaitingFor2020 said:


> LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> It was a Sucker's Bump.  Down 400+ points as of right now.
> .
> .
> .



Hey Mac.......this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ is who you're hanging with.....and speaking of dead cats, I can't swing one without hitting one of your little fairy pals in this thread.


----------



## McRocket

WillPower said:


> Thanks, Trump!  MAGA!
> 
> Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing



*So much for your Trump rally...down 562 points today...so far.*

Only a macroeconomic ignoramus (like you obviously are) would have believed Trump's words yesterday would turn around the markets.

WillPower....yet another Trumpbot who seems a completely, uneducated hick.


----------



## McRocket

WillPower said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> It was a Sucker's Bump.  Down 400+ points as of right now.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mac.......this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ is who you're hanging with.....and speaking of dead cats, I can't swing one without hitting one of your little fairy pals in this thread.
Click to expand...


Let's analyze Trump's economy.

The trade deficit is up, the equities are generally falling (the Russel 2000 - a stock that should be thriving under Trump - is lower then when he took office), the GDP growth rate bounce from the tax bill is gone (as it is down to about 2.5% - according to the NY Fed), the deficit is out of control and the unemployment rate is a 'hoax' (Trump's own words).

Donald Trump Calls Unemployment Rate One of the "Biggest Hoaxes in Politics"

Trump is a fucking loser who sleeps with and marries whores, openly wants to bang his eldest daughter, sexually assaults women, got his daddy to get him out of military service, got most of his money from said pop and is a PATHETIC LOSER of a POTUS.

And WillPower greatly admires this guy.

I think we know all we need to about WillPower...LOL.


----------



## otto105

At 1:38pm today stock market is down 530+ points


thanks trump


----------



## Vandalshandle

Trump told Americans to buy stock. Today, the DOW dropped 527 points. Interestingly enough, there are Americans who actually take investment advice from known pathological liars and people who have stiffed creditors with 5 bankruptcy filings. They are called "Republicans".


----------



## McRocket

Natural Citizen said:


> For friends who don't understand economics, stocks dropped more than bonds. So, they took your pension funds in order to sell some bonds and buy stock with it. That's a major ponzi.
> 
> To rebalance end of quarter like that spells really, really bad news. That's weasel stuff. I can't believe you guys are celebrating this. I really can't.



EXACTLY!!!

Why Stocks Are Soaring: A Massive, $64 Billion Buy Order


----------



## The Purge

23,138.82 +260.37 (+1.14%)
Dec 27, 5:01 PM EST · ^^^^^^^


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

The Purge said:


> 23,138.82 +260.37 (+1.14%)
> Dec 27, 5:01 PM EST · ^^^^^^^


Ooops. Bet the liberals didnt see that coming with all their glory hole elation when it was down today 600 points.  While they were sucking each other off, the news looked good once again.  I love it when "supposed" experts over or under estimate all the time...


----------



## McRocket

andaronjim said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23,138.82 +260.37 (+1.14%)
> Dec 27, 5:01 PM EST · ^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops. Bet the liberals didnt see that coming with all their glory hole elation when it was down today 600 points.  While they were sucking each other off, the news looked good once again.  I love it when "supposed" experts over or under estimate all the time...
Click to expand...


Doomsdayers Stymied Again...Dow UP 1,080


----------



## McRocket

The Purge said:


> 23,138.82 +260.37 (+1.14%)
> Dec 27, 5:01 PM EST · ^^^^^^^



Doomsdayers Stymied Again...Dow UP 1,080


----------



## mikegriffith1

Yeah, funny how the liberals suddenly went silent again about the stock market as of yesterday, whereas for the previous week they were screaming because of the adjustment, most of which was done by automatic (AI-driven) selling. 

When the market began to take off within days of Trump's election, liberals said Trump had nothing to do with it and that it was Obama's doing. When the market boom continued, liberals again said that it was thanks to Obama. But, oh, when there was a drop over the last week, liberals decided that *now* Trump was responsible for the stock market and blamed the drop on him!


----------



## McRocket

mikegriffith1 said:


> Yeah, funny how the liberals suddenly went silent again about the stock market as of yesterday, whereas for the previous week they were screaming because of the adjustment, most of which was done by automatic (AI-driven) selling.
> 
> When the market began to take off within days of Trump's election, liberals said Trump had nothing to do with it and that it was Obama's doing. When the market boom continued, liberals again said that it was thanks to Obama. But, oh, when there was a drop over the last week, liberals decided that *now* Trump was responsible for the stock market and blamed the drop on him!



Please.

Libs go silent when the market goes up, cons were silent when it was falling.

You really needed to explain to us what practically ALL of us already know?


And the major selling was NOT 'automatic selling'. It was driven because the markets were nervous...as well they should be.

Show me one unbiased report from a respected source that says the December slump is primarily due to 'automatic selling'?


And most of the big jumps today and yesterday were due to pension fund re-balancing.

Pension Panic Sparks Dow's Greatest Point Rise In History
Why Stocks Are Soaring: A Massive, $64 Billion Buy Order


----------



## william the wie

The FAANG stocks are becoming information utilities and that is screwing up the investment meme. Stock buy backs are also reinforcing that move,


----------



## McRocket

Biggest Buy Order In History Hits, Spiking Stocks... But Is It The Pensions?

Update: and there it is - at precisely 2:39pm, a TICK print of 1775 was registered, signifying the biggest buy program of all time. Now, the only question - is this the real "pension buying" deal... or someone trying to fake out the algos into buying and trapped shorts into covering. The one problem with today's buying fury: a burst of record buy orders only managed to push the Dow Jones 200 points higher, far less than yesterday's 800+ point frenzy, which means that there are far more sellers into this ramp than yesterday.

And another problem: a hint that today's move is merely a fake out is that unlike yesterday's true reallocation out of Treasurys and into stocks, today's the 10Y has barely budged during the stock surge.

"Will they, or won't they" - that's the question on every trader's mind.

In the last two days, massive buy orders driven by pension reallocation trades sent stocks soaring (something even Bloomberg now admits was the catalyst for the surge) in late day trading, and with less than 2 hours left to go in today's session, all traders wanted to know is whether pensions funds would make it a three-peat.

And while we don't know if it is indeed pensions, or someone merely frontrunning today's forced buying - or perhaps just pretending to be them - at precisely 2:05pm, the NYSE TICK - an indicator showing relative strength of buy and sell orders - just hit 1,735, the second highest reading on record, as an absolutely gargnatuan buy order hit...

Biggest Buy Order In History Hits, Spiking Stocks... But Is It The Pensions?


Something fishy is going on. Three days in a row with record-sized, single buy orders? Either pensions are re-balancing still or maybe the someone/something wants the markets up...BADLY.


----------



## McRocket

WillPower said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually starting to feel sorry for you.
> 
> In a "know not what they do" kind of way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fag...not interested in your "feelings".....I suggest you chug a bottle of turpentine and see what's next.
Click to expand...


So...when confronted with a serious response...you resort to something from childhood...calling him a 'fag'? What the heck would that have to do with the equity markets?

And then you suggest he drink a poisonous drink?

You are taking this WAAAAY too seriously.

It's just a chat forum...relax, sheesh.


----------



## WillPower

McRocket said:


> So...when confronted with a serious response...you resort to something from childhood...calling him a 'fag'? What the heck would that have to do with the equity markets?
> 
> And then you suggest he drink a poisonous drink?
> 
> You are taking this WAAAAY too seriously.
> 
> It's just a chat forum...relax, sheesh.



Do I take the future of this nation "too seriously"?  that will never happen.  The poster in question is an unadulterated piece of shit who continues to reply to posts not directed to him? with garbage.  We don't come here to chat...we come here to destroy the left's lies and distortions about the wonders of communism.  It's never worked, it never will, all it does is bring poverty, enslavement,  and death to those who've tried it.   The stock market creates nothing being a zero-sum game.  Somebody buys what somebody else is selling...no wealth is created so it's no more than a game being played with the stinking Fed to fleece the suckers who don't have inside information.  Stock tips are how our CONgress Critters are bribed; it's how Pelousy is worth $200M and nobody does anything about it because the FBI is now little more than the gestapo of the Rat party.  This is what Trump is up against and why we are in lockstep with him.  If he's murdered or overthrown, welcome to civil war #2.


----------



## McRocket

WillPower said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...when confronted with a serious response...you resort to something from childhood...calling him a 'fag'? What the heck would that have to do with the equity markets?
> 
> And then you suggest he drink a poisonous drink?
> 
> You are taking this WAAAAY too seriously.
> 
> It's just a chat forum...relax, sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I take the future of this nation "too seriously"?  that will never happen.  The poster in question is an unadulterated piece of shit who continues to reply to posts not directed to him? with garbage.  We don't come here to chat...we come here to destroy the left's lies and distortions about the wonders of communism.  It's never worked, it never will, all it does is bring poverty, enslavement,  and death to those who've tried it.   The stock market creates nothing being a zero-sum game.  Somebody buys what somebody else is selling...no wealth is created so it's no more than a game being played with the stinking Fed to fleece the suckers who don't have inside information.  Stock tips are how our CONgress Critters are bribed; it's how Pelousy is worth $200M and nobody does anything about it because the FBI is now little more than the gestapo of the Rat party.  This is what Trump is up against and why we are in lockstep with him.  If he's murdered or overthrown, welcome to civil war #2.
Click to expand...


1) you are underestimating the importance of the equity markets. Sure, the Fed is manipulating them now. But that has only been since 2008 or so. Before that the stock market was, and will be again, an important part of the economy.

2) You made a post agreeing with Mac. Then when he did not agree with you, you got more and more angry/hostile towards him. Your behavior was not controlled and rational...it was unbalanced and wild.
  You are aware he started a thread on how much the left has lost it, right? I don't know what he is...but it clearly ain't a 'lefty'.

Your 'mission' is obviously to come here and take out your real life frustrations on others while hiding behind your keyboard.
And that's (sadly, more-of-less) basically what most chat forums seem to be about.
 But when you start freaking out on people simply for their positions, acting juvenile (calling him 'gay'...jeez, talk about grace-school insults - silly and pointless) and then openly suggesting for him to commit suicide (by drinking turpentine)?
  You are going WAAAY too far and taking this WAAAAY to fucking seriously.
 NOTHING on a chat forum justifies wishing physical harm on someone...that shows you more have the problem then him (and he gets on my nerves too - with his condescending attitude).

Anyway, enough of this.

You need a new hobby...try exercise.

We are done here and I will not read your inevitable reply to me on this as clearly you are too far gone at this time to reason with.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Karl Rand

McRocket said:


> Your 'mission' is obviously to come here and take out your real life frustrations on others while hiding behind your keyboard.
> And that's (sadly, more-of-less) basically what most chat forums seem to be about.


So very true. However, from my perspective as an ex stock broker I can assure you all attempts at arriving at a logical theory of how the market works these days are doomed to failure. Maybe long experience and something like instinct moderated by a sly understanding of how todays automated (autonomous?) market software and it’s unpredictable, instantaneous influences upon prices could help but it’s still always a case of buyer ( and seller) beware. 
Then there's the wonderfully unpredictable power of placing rumours in the right place at the right time ( whispering in the exchange lift at 8am is often effective) that simply can’t ever be predicted and all bets are off. Enjoy the monkey fight kiddies but don’t bitch when you lose everything.


----------

